# Draw feels longer the more I shoot



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

omg it could be alot of things from string stretching, cam out of time, anchor point changing, release set to long or slipping on you hand....if it happens in a couple shots i would take to the shop and have them watch me shoot a few times maybe they can find the problem.........just my .02


----------



## Steel26golf (Mar 6, 2012)

I am new to shooting so I am no expert by any stretch but I noticed the same thing on my brand new bow. I set the length to 27 by the marks on my bow and about a week and 250 shots later I noticed it seemed longer. So I dropped it down another hash mark on my cam and all seems good so far. I believe mine was string stretch on a new bow. I would like to take it somewhere and have it measured to see if it is still 27 inches after the. EQ adjustment. Not sure if it helps but at least you know you are not alone in this issue.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?jl3t2q


----------



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks guys... But I have eliminated string stretch, cam timing, release too long.. And even anchor point. I like to consider myself an experienced shooter and I have worked out all of those problems already. I can usually figure this stuff out, but not this one. I'm thinking it may have something to do with a weak bow arm. I may be collapsing on the shot after I get tired. Which would make the draw feel longer and throw everything off. I cant tell that I'm doing it, so that may not be it, but it's an idea.


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

buckshot087 said:


> Thanks guys... But I have eliminated string stretch, cam timing, release too long.. And even anchor point. I like to consider myself an experienced shooter and I have worked out all of those problems already. I can usually figure this stuff out, but not this one. I'm thinking it may have something to do with a weak bow arm. I may be collapsing on the shot after I get tired. Which would make the draw feel longer and throw everything off. I cant tell that I'm doing it, so that may not be it, but it's an idea.


In the absence of a coach you can try using a full length mirror to check your form.

TAO


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

maybe you could drop you draw weight and see if it happens again............


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

you are 5' 9" how long are your arms , your draw seems really short for your height .
how much bend is in your bowhand and are you rotating at full draw .


----------



## pman (Jan 16, 2009)

A picture at full draw might be worth a thousand words...


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

send me a pic ill check your form out make it close, clear and shooting a level target.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

As you shoot and begin to fatigue, check your bow shoulder. 

Most of us start out with it strong & firmly down, but as fatigue sets in, it tends to rise a bit. It's one of the things that I have to constantly monitor or I go back to old bad habits with a high shoulder. With the high shoulder, I don't hold as steady or execute as smoothly. 

Also check to see if your stance changes. If you tend to open up your stance or your shoulder a little as you shoot, it will also give you this symptom. If you subscribe to Archery Focus magazine, there is an excellent article by Tom Dorigatti (field14) that discusses the relationship between DL and stance.

Hope this helps,

Allen


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I suggest to go to a shop and have them watch you shoot especially when you feel the draw is too long.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

My guess is that you're hunching over as you get tired.


----------



## hunter177 (Jul 15, 2011)

There seem to be a couple factors at work here but for your height your draw length should be around 28". I'm 5'-7" and my DL is 27". Hope this helps.


----------

